# Taxi and Politicians - Sick people



## Gary Singh (Mar 6, 2018)

A bunch of sickos these WA taxi owners and tax companies. They want $250,000 compensation having operated a monopoly business in the past. And the sick politicians agree. These sickos expecting all other west australians to pay for it. Don't bother WA with your business problem and mistake. Look at the way you have been operating your taxis ! $250,000 ? How sick are these people ?


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Perhaps WA Uber partners should start a collection. Pass the hat around boys and girls


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

My Daddy struck the lottery in WA ........


----------

